# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيـــم ( 2 ) vs هلال كادوقلي ( 1 ) .. الدوري الممتاز 2011 الدورة الثانية ..

## musab aljak

*اول بوست مباراة افتحو فى المنبر ,,

اتمنى ان اكون فال حسن على الزعيم ,,

ويحقق الزعيم المراد ,,

ويعود بنصر مؤزر من كادقلى ,,

كل الامانى للزعيم بالفوز فى مباراة اليوم ,,

*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشكيلة الزعيم اليوم :

يس ، مصعب  ، باسكال ، نجم الدين ، بلة ، قلق ، الباشا ، سعيد ، وارغو، ساكوها ،  اديكو



*

----------


## midris3

*هئئئئئئئئئئئع يا الكلس
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اول بوست مباراة افتحو فى المنبر ,,

اتمنى ان اكون فال حسن على الزعيم ,,

ويحقق الزعيم المراد ,,

ويعود بنصر مؤزر من كادقلى ,,

كل الامانى للزعيم بالفوز فى مباراة اليوم ,,





ربنا ينصر الزعيم ان شاء الله 

خطوة عديلة ياودالجاك 

ربنا يوفقك ... ويسدد خطاك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بداية المبارة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*نتمنى أن تكون فأل نصرللزعيم ان شاءالله ياودالجاك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*حضور غفير والجو شكلو جميل جدا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اول هجمة للمريخ تسلل على ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ركنية اولى للمريخ
تتلعب وتخرج ضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ركنية ثانية ينفذ الباشا ويستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة لكادوقلي يعكسها جوة خط 18 يستلم يس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للمريخ وتسديدة من وارغو من خارج ال 18 وتخرج اوت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة من المريخ تضيع من وارغو 
وتسديدة من نجم الدين لي الاوت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تماس لكادوقلي تتقطع من المريخ الدقيقة 12
تسديدة يسارية من ساكواها لكن تمر خارج الملعب لو كان في زول طالع معاه كان ي سهولة كانت هدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اوتومالا على الارض بعد تدخل من مصعب 
وسط المريخ فيه شيء من التكاسل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يجب علي لاعبو المريخ ان يرتقوا لمستوي المسئولية
حتي الان الكورة عبارة عن تطفيش وعدم تركيز وباصات مقطوعة وميتة وعدم تنظيم 
وليس هنالك لاعب يوجه او مدرب او مساعد مدرب
ووجودهم في الميدان يشعرك بانه كانك تشاهد مباراة في دوري الليق
..
تخريمة :
هنالك مشاهد غير حضارية يجب ان تختفي
مثل تعلق الجماهير بكيبل الكهرباء لخطورته وتشويه المنظر العام
...

*

----------


## midris3

*كرت اصفر للاعب كادوقلي ايدي بويا بعد تدخل خشن مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سعيد السعودي قفل التسلل وكاد هلال كادوقلي ان يضيف الهدف الاول 

هناك تساهل وعدم جدية في اداء المريخ
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*فرصة خطيرة لي كادوقلي شبة انفراد تسدد تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووون
هدف اول اديكو

سي سي سييي يا بدوي سي سي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون 
اديكو
                        	*

----------


## حسين محي الدين

*اديكو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كراعنا حلوة جدا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الشمس لمن فتحت في كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*اديكو دائما فى الموعد
*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة لكادوقلي الدقيقة 24
تتعكس وضربة راسية تخرج اوت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاها باسكال شكلو خايف ممباري الكورة لمن مسكها يس حاجة حريصة
فرصة خطيرة لي كادوقلي تمريرة جانبية من جهة الكورنر والمهاجم في خط 6 شاتها فوق العارضة الدقيقة 27
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*فرصة خطيرة لي ساكوها وبدوي يطلع خارج ال 18 يخلص الكورة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اللعب على الاطراف ضد المريخ فاتح ثغرات المريخ كلها
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بالرغم من الهدف الا ان المريخ يعاني من عدم التركيز وسوء التظيم
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يسهل الكورة دي يااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة مرييخية وبدوي يخلصها بي اطراف الاصابع من راس اديكو الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*كره خطره للهلال ولكن تمر بلام هذه الفرصه الثالثه الخطره لهلال
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*




			
				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (11 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

خالد عيساويأحمد طهميرغنى تاج السرالحوشابيبحاريتيناحافظ النورmidris3سيدوسكواهاسواهانادرالداني



متجمعين في الحرم قولو اااامين
*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 33 وفرصة ضايعة لي كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الدقيقه 33 للشوط الاول وحتي الان الزعيم متقدم بهدف للقيصر اديكو
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (11 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

خالد عيساويأحمد طهميرغنى تاج السرالحوشابيبحاريتيناحافظ النورmidris3سيدوسكواهاسواهانادرالداني متجمعين في الحرم قولو اااامين



امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا ينصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مبروك اديكو دا الله اديهو العافية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

كره خطره للهلال ولكن تمر بلام هذه الفرصه الثالثه الخطره لهلال



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يجازيك ي الحضري
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*سيدو استلم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*قوووووووووووووووووون للمريخ الثاني
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*سا كواها 2
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون التاني ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ساكواهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الباشا لوارغو وتقول ومرور من بدوي عثمان الحارس ووجدها المتابع ساكواها وضعها في المرمي
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*ينصر دينك
*

----------


## تينا

*يااخوتي غنو لنا النصر لنا 
ورونا الاخبار شنو 
الاستديو التحليلي ضعيف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*يا جماعة ساكواها حسي 17 ولا 18
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ يضرب بقوه ويستلق خطوه خطوه للجبال بواسطة متسلقات زامبيه 
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*ساساكاوها  الله عليك يابديع
*

----------


## تينا

*الشوط التاني الساعه كم 
الف مبروك اللهم زيد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*خطره للهلال والسعودي وايمن محمود يمر ولكن الباشا في التغطية
*

----------


## سيدو

*رابط للمباراة هناااااا :

http://bambuser.com/channel/alkabsany/broadcast/2040288
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااابط الحقونا
*

----------


## سيدو

*روح جيده بين لاعبي الفريقين وجماهير غفيره في الملعب وكره مبعده وتذهب جانبية
*

----------


## سيدو

*تبديل اول للهلال

خروج ايمن محمود 7 ودخول اللاعب ...
*

----------


## سيدو

*الان هجوم ضاغط للهلال واستحواز وهمزه ادم ومرور 
*

----------


## سيدو

*45 دقيقه انتهت الان وحكم المباراة عمار حامد في الوقت المقدر
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الف مبرووووك
ومنتصرين بغذن الله 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

قوووووووووووووووووون للمريخ الثاني



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*جانبيه للهلال وتدخل من واروغو وانفراد لساكواها وتمهيد وتدخل من سامي
*

----------


## سيدو

*راسيه من سعيد وتنقطع للهلال وجيمي ومرور وخلفيه لهمزه ومقطوعه من نجم الدين
*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## سيدو

*الزمن المضاف غير معروف وبينيه وساكواهااااااااااااا ولكن بدوي ينقذ الهلال من الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## تينا

*اللهم انصر في جميع المباريات المتبقيه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*وفي هذه السانحه يطلق حكم المباراة عمار حامد انتهاء الشوط الاول
*

----------


## سيدو

*ملخص الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اللهم انصر في جميع المباريات المتبقيه



اميينييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي:0144::thumbs::bngo16:
*

----------


## سيدو

*
ملخص الشوط الاول في ارقام 



 هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ

النتيجية :  0   ــ   2
الركنيات :  1  ــ   3
الكروت :  0   ــ اديكو
التسديدات :   4   ــ  2
 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اللهم انصر في جميع المباريات المتبقيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم ااامين ي رب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

وفي هذه السانحه يطلق حكم المباراة عمار حامد انتهاء الشوط الاول



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نمشي نشوف لينا موية وغدا هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مبروووك و الله ما قصرتوا يا شباب
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					


ملخص الشوط الاول في ارقام 



 هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ

النتيجية :  0   ــ   2
الركنيات :  1  ــ   3
الكروت :  0   ــ اديكو
التسديدات :   4   ــ  2






الكرت شالو لاعب هلال كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*اجواء رائعه وخريفيه وغيوم صاحبت الشوط الاول وروح رياضية سائده بين اللاعبين 

وامن وسلامه كبيرة في الولاية جنوب كردفان ..

وجماهير غفيره حضور في الملعب الذي يشهد لقاء الاسود والمريخ في دورة الممتاز الثانية اتت من كل المناطق المجاوره لكادوقلي في التشجيع والمؤازره
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نمشي نشوف لينا موية وغدا هههههههههههه



موية لا
                        	*

----------


## musta2011

*المريخ يتقدم بهدفين شوط اول جميل من المريخ مقارنة بالارضية السيئة للملعب نتمني ان يلعب المريخ بنفس القوة وان يفطن المدرب لهفوات الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب منقولة ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*منقوووووووووووووولة
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*شباب محتاجين رابط مباشر
*

----------


## تينا

*التقيم  للاداء اللعيبه كان كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم  أنصر  الزعيم    يجب   على  سئ  البدرى  عمل  تغير   فى  وسط   الملعب   قلق  خارج   الفورمه   يجب  أدخال  العجب   حتى  يتم   الحسم  من   بداية  الشوط   الثانى   تغير   قلق ودخول 

العجب   وتنبيه   خط   الدفاع   على   عدم  الوقوف   فى  خط   واحد   ويجب  اللعب   عالأطراف
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان الفريقيان داخل الملعب وتنطلق المباراة 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ يلعب باقل مجهود 

ارضية استاد كادوقلي سيئة للغاية 

المريخ احرز هدفين بخبرة لاعبيه في استغلال المرتدات
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان بدأ الامطار تتساقط في ارض الملعب
*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ يلعب من الشمال من الجنوب

وهلال كادوقلي والعكس والهلال بالرداء الابيض والمريخ بالاحمر الكمال
*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ يلعب من الشمال من الجنوب

وهلال كادوقلي والعكس والهلال بالرداء الابيض والمريخ بالاحمر الكمل
*

----------


## تينا

*والله ماقصرتو شباب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الكورة وين يا قناة قوون 
تابعت الاذاعة فوجدت الكورة شغالة 
يعني الشوط الثاني بدا
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*خطيرة وتمر لبدوي حارس الهلال وتمرير سريع في الامام
لاعب من المريخ علي ارض الملعب سلامات



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني والنتيجة كما هي تقدم المريخ بهدفي اديكو وساكواها 

مصعب الان خارج الملعب لتلقي العلاج
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*سلامات لمصعب خارج الملعب وتستمر المباراة وهجمه للهلال وتدخل للدفاعات المريخيه
*

----------


## سيدو

*خطيره من الشغيل وتدخل سامي وكانت النيران الصديقه ان تكون حاضره وركنيه للمريخ
*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا ينصرنا في الشوط التاني لعب ونتيحه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*هدف ثالث يضيع علي المريخ و
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الزومة بديلا لمصعب حاليا
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*اول تبديل في المريخ 

خروج مصعب المصاف ودخول الزومه
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

خطيره من الشغيل وتدخل سامي وكانت النيران الصديقه ان تكون حاضره وركنيه للمريخ



الشغيل مش معوق 
ولا هو دخل بدل منو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الامطار تهطل في استاد كادوقلي 

بشائر خير باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ وبداية للشوط ثاني قوي وهنالك اهداف تتطاير علي لاعبي المريخ 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وين  ياناس  قون  الكوره   والشغيل   دخل  بديلا    لمين  ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الظاهر الكيبل بتاع قوون خرب بعامل الامطار
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الشغيل مش معوق 
ولا هو دخل بدل منو




اعتذار حسب نقل المذيع ولكن اعتقد هو ساكواهااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

وين  ياناس  قون  الكوره   والشغيل   دخل  بديلا    لمين  ياشباب



شغيل مين يا جماعة 
الشغيل مصاب ومستبعد من هذه المباراة تماما 
يظهر غلطة مطبعية
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الدقيقة السابعه من الشوط الثاني والمريخ متقدم بهدفين والامطار تهطل بغزاره
*

----------


## تينا

*الشغيل لاعب وهو معافه من الاصابه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الظاهر الكيبل بتاع قوون خرب بعامل الامطار



كيبل شنو دا حنك بيش 
زمان الحفلة لمن تكون شغالة والمطرة تهش بسيط المصور بخاف على كمرتو بقوم مفرتق 
بكونو خايفن على كمراتهم ال اربعة الما عندهم غيرعم ديل
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الدافي في المريخ يستعد للدخول 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دائما    قناة  فووووووووووووووووول    بتخذلنا    الله  يفكنا    من   هذه   القناة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*امطار ورعد وبرق 
المذيع يقول بان الامطار تهطل بشدة 

الدافئ على الخط بسخن
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*كورة اماميه لهلال وعبد الكريم والامطار كثيره كثيره وربنا استر من سؤ الارضية لكي لا يصاب لاعبي الزعيم
*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا اجعلها امطار خير وبركه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان دخول الدافئ وخروج قلق 

والامطار تهطل بغزارة في ارضية الملعب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

امطار ورعد وبرق 
المذيع يقول بان الامطار تهطل بشدة 

الدافئ على الخط بسخن



الدافي زول طين بس 
متزكرو من كورة اهلي مدني ديك الكان معوق في راسو فيها بخج الطين دا خج
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*واحد   يورينا   التبديلات   الحصلت   فى   الزعيم    المذيع   ده   مره  يقول   الشغيل   ومره  الزومه   ومره   الدافى
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس الوضع كيف 

الاداء مااحسن من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*هدف المريخ الاول فى مرمي هلال كادقلي - اديكو 


هدف المريخ الثاني فى مرمي هلال كادقلي - ساكواها  



مدة كل فيديو دقيقة كاملة للهدف مع الاعادة وفرحة اللاعبين بالاهداف
*

----------


## سيدو

*امطااااااااااااار كميه الله استر 
*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا ينصر المريخ رغم الامطار ويحفظ اللعيبه من الاصابه والمحافظه علي الشباك نظيفه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الغريب ان الصورة كانت ظاهرة في بداية الشوط الثاني وقبل صافرة الحكم 
وبعدها قطعت الصورة ولم تعد من قناة قوون
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*عرضية مبعده خطيره وتعود من جديد ومرمي لهلال كادوقلي
*

----------


## سيدو

*جيمي تغيير للملعب وتقدم لعثمان وقراءه جيد لباسكال والدافي مقطوعه
*

----------


## تينا

*اها الساعه كم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*البدرى   عمل   تغيرات   عجيبه   جدا    الحين   يوجد   الزومه   والدافى   ووارغو    وكلهم    لاعبى   طرف   شمال   ((   تنظيرات   سئ البدرى ))   الله   يحلنا   منها
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*هلال الساحل في ربع الساعه للشوط الثاني يضغط بقوه لادراك ما ضاع منه في الاول 
*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه للمريخ وعرضيه وراسيه تعدي واديكو دور دفاعي كبير والباشا
*

----------


## تينا

*الوضع كيف المريخ لاعب كيف
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*يس ينقذ مرمي المريخ من هدف محقق
*

----------


## سيدو

*
الشوط الثاني من مباراة



هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


(0)   ـــ  (2)

الدقيقـــــ(  17  )ـــة
 

*

----------


## zahababeker

*يسلم فتى المريخ المغمور 
*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا يحفظ الشباك نظيفه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*بالسلامة حارس المريخ يس هو الان علي الارض
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يس   الحين  على  أرضية   الملعب   نتمنى  تكون  بسيطه   ويدافع   عن  نظافة  شباكه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

بالسلامة حارس المريخ يس هو الان علي الارض



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالسلامة ي زعيم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مرور لخالد رجب وسامي وانطلاق ولكن تذهب جانبيه للمريخ
*

----------


## kramahmad

*كيف الامو ر اخوانا طمننونا انحنا متابعين على النت فقط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاها ما قلت ليكم لمو الكميرات
في التلفون قال انو مافي طريقة تسجيل حتى مافي وجود للكميرات
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قناة   الفوووووووووووووول   قالوا   تعزر    نقل  المباراة   حتى   تسجيلها    الله   يحلنا   من   هذه   القناة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا يهون عليك يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*جانبيه للهلال ونلعب في الدقيقه 20 من الشوط الثانيوالمريخ متقدم حتي الان بهدفين واجواء ماطره جدا 
*

----------


## سيدو

*بله للدافي واديكو ولكن تعود للحارس وسريعه مرتده للهلال
*

----------


## midris3

*الجلفوطي الرشيد معشم احكم يوقف الكورة
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*الامطار كيف ياجماعة ان شاء الله ماتاثر على سير المبارة 
*

----------


## سيدو

*تمر جانبيه للهلال وجيمي ومرور وعرضية وراسيه للاسف وهدف للهلال كادوقلي
*

----------


## midris3

*هدف لكادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني من مباراة







هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


(1)   ـــ  (2)

الدقيقـــــ( 22 )ـــة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجلافييييييييييييط    يسجلوا    هدفهم   الأول    الله  يستر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هدف لكادوقلي والله يجازيك ي الحضري
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*نجم الدين في الدفاع لبله واماميه وساكواهاااااااا ويخلص دفاع هلال كادوقلي
*

----------


## سيدو

*خروج اديكو ودخول كلتشي
*

----------


## تينا

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*بعض المناطق في الملعب تحول الي مياه راكضه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الله يستر
وما عافي ليك ي الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة    كم   ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التغير   الثالث    للزعيم  خروج   أديكو   ودخول   كليتشى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

خروج اديكو ودخول كلتشي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حسي دا يسموهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الدقيقة 28 تقريباً
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*هلال كادوقلي اخطر الان ويريد ادراك التعادل وهجمه شرسه
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

الله يستر
وما عافي ليك ي الحضري



يا زول يس ساديها تمام وما اعتقد انو الحضري كان ح يطلعها برضو
كان العجب بدل كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله الاعصاب باييظه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*




			
				 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 32 (32 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

خالد عيساويمامونمحمد حسن حامدمرهفمعراجaz3dالحارثالرايقةالوطن الغاليبحاريبدرالدين كرارتيناخلف الله الهادىحافظ النورحسين محي الدينkramahmadmidris3musab aljakmusta2011سيدوشرقاويسكواهاسواهاRED PLANETعثمان خالد عثمانwaleed salihzahababekerهيثم برعينادرالدانيود الدمامود الشاميطوكراوي



لمة في الحرم ي رب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*على المريخ احراز هدف ثالث على اقل تقدير 
حتى لا تكون هناك اي فرصة لهلال الجبال لمعادلة النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*جانبيه للمريخ في مناطق الهلال 

كره تفلد من حارس المرمي ولكن يعود لاستلامها من جديد
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قناة قوون ذكرت بان لا امل في نقل المباراة او تسجيلها 

بسبب الامطار
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ مع الدافي وسلامات ونقترب من نصف الساعه الان 28 دقيقه
*

----------


## تينا

*الشوط ده ماخلص
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عمك المذيع شابكنا الجو جميل 
ذكرتني العلي حسن مالك الله يرحمه ويغفر ليهو 

الهلال كان مغلوب ثلاثة صفر في الجزائر وهو شابكنا الجو جميل
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*يخلص الزومه الباشا وكلتشي وانطلاق ومرور
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يسترنا   فى  هذه   المباراة    البدرى   تغيراته   كلها   خاطئه   كان  مفروض   يدخل   العجب   بدل   الدافى   ,,,  يارب   تنصر   الزعيم   اليوم   وفى   كل   يوم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اسع الناس مذنوقة ويقول ليك الجو جميل
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (31 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
*

----------


## سيدو

*مرور لرجب وهنالك تشجيع كبير ومقطوعه وتعود في الوسط للهلال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الله  يسترنا   فى  هذه   المباراة    البدرى   تغيراته   كلها   خاطئه   كان  مفروض   يدخل   العجب   بدل   الدافى   ,,,  يارب   تنصر   الزعيم   اليوم   وفى   كل   يوم



العجب في المطره دي ما بنقع يا ودالدمام
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نصف   ساعه  من  الشوط  الثانى   والزعيم   متقدم   2\1    ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب   الثالث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ محتاج في هذه اللحظات للاعبين اقوياء يجيدون الالتحام وقلع الكورة واللعب بعنف قانوني والضغط على الخصم وعدم اعطاء المساحات 

حتى الان الدقيقة 32 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله حلاص الروح طلعت
مافي هدف تالت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

قناة قوون ذكرت بان لا امل في نقل المباراة او تسجيلها 

بسبب الامطار



واتمطري :21::1 (29):eisawi
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني من مباراة







هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


(1)   ـــ  (2)

الدقيقـــــ( 33 )ـــة


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ياااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه الان للمريخ من اقصي الناحية الجنوبية الغربية
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لكن بكل صراحه الاداء المفروض كان يكون احسن من كدا اللاعبين كانو مرتاحين وجايين من معسكر وما عندهم اي مشكله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللعب كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   مع   هذه   المذيع   ده   مافاهمين   أى    شئ    كلها    عملها    الجو    جميل   وتعالوا   زوروا    كادوقلى   بوظ  اعصابنا   الله  يجازيكم     ياناس  فوووووووول
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عشرة دقائق لانتهاء المباراة والنتيجة مازالت الزعيم متقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف 
نتيجة غير مطمئنة وربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*زى الزفت--وارغو دا بلا مطره بيتوقع--مع المطر كيف
*

----------


## midris3

*المزيع دا ما تعرف معاه الكورة ماشا وين
:00020457:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

الشوط الثاني من مباراة








هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


(1)   ـــ  (2)

الدقيقـــــ( 33 )ـــة






لو غيرت اللون ده حق الخلفيه بالاحمر بتحسن الاداء ونجيب القون التالت
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*جانبيه نفذت تعود للمريخ وبله يحاول المرور ومخالفه للمريخ
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النتيجه   بالجد   غير   مطمئنه   يااااااااااااارب   تستر    وتنصر   الزعيم    وتنتهى   هذه   المباراة   على   خير
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*انشاء الله الهدف قادم الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## سيدو

*اشاره لوجود تسلل ونقترب من الدقيقه 40 والمريخ هدفين لهدف لكادوقلي
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله الاعصاب بايظه جدا ربنا بس يمرقنا ساكت
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والمريخ اولا ومن بعده الاخريت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خوفى   من   تجربة  السنة   الفايته    الجلافيط   ديل   عادلوا   النتيجة    فى  آخر   دقيقة  ,,,   يارب   النصر   دعواتكم   ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ما انتهت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ي رب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس الوضع شنو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه للزعيم الان و5 دقائق تفصلنا عن اللقاء وربنا استر
*

----------


## تينا

*اللهم انصر المريخ في كل لحظه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*خمسة دقائق كالدهر 
الله يعديها بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*الدقيقة 41
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*على   لاعبى   المريخ    أن   يقتلوا   اللعب   ويكسروا    الزمن    فى   ماتبقى   من   زمن  المباراة   وأن    لا  يستعجلوا    فى   لعب  الكورة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ود الدمام --جنس جرسه
وجرستنا معاك-- لكن مريخنا  غير مطمئن-- كانه بلا مدرب  وباصات مقطوعه--غايتو لمن الدورى ينتهى تجينا صرعه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياالله المنان الحنان تدي الزعيم هدف ثالث
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سااااااااتر استر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الله ستر كره في العارضة تخرج ركنيه وهمزه والله امرقه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

على   لاعبى   المريخ    أن   يقتلوا   اللعب   ويكسروا    الزمن    فى   ماتبقى   من   زمن  المباراة   وأن    لا  يستعجلوا    فى   لعب  الكورة



222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*وارغو وتسديد سهل والمريخ الان في وضع صعب
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اها ياناس
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*44 دقيقه وعرضية للهلال وخروج للحارس يس
*

----------


## kramahmad

*دا وقت التركيز
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

الدقيقة 41



لسه ماخلصت
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاها البوست بقى بوست الرجافات
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

الله ستر كره في العارضة تخرج ركنيه وهمزه والله امرقه



ههههههههههههههههه

و الله بقيتنا رجافات عدييل كده
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني من مباراة






هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


(1)   ـــ  (2)

الدقيقـــــ( 44 )ـــة

*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*44 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هاهاهاها البوست بقى بوست الرجافات



بقينا زي ود الدمام و الابيض ضميرك ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   المريخ   ديل   كانوا   بعملوا    فى  أيش   فى   معسكر    القاهره   هلال  كادوقلى   محاصر    الزعيم   سبحان   الله   ,,,   الله  يفكنا   من  سئ  البدرى   ده
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*45 دقية
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

44 دقيقه وعرضية للهلال وخروج للحارس يس



خروج خاطي ول خرج تغير
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الدقيقه 45 والحكم نايم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله انا ما عارف اللاعبين ديل بيتدربوا على شو اذا الباص الواحد بطلعو غلظ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان نلعب في الزمن الضائع والزمن الضائع  
*

----------


## سيدو

*الباشا في الوسط مقطوعه ومشرف زكريا وحمزه ادم وتقدم و
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

45 دقية



نقول الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الله استر ركنيه للهلال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي في انفاسها الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم   ده   عمل   نائم    من   الزمن  ولاشنو    ولا   الحاصل  شنو   يااااااااااااااااااااارب   تستر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

الدقيقه 45 والحكم نايم



صحوهو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*تخرج بسلام وبلبول يزاحم الدافي وجنابيه ترخج بسلام
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هل تصدق بان هلال كادوقلي في الدورة الاولى اخد من المريخ 6 صفر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ثواني وتنتهي المباراة
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*باسكال بطاقة صفراء
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

الان نلعب في الزمن الضائع والزمن الضائع  



كم ضائع منه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده   نتيجة   معسكرات   القاهره
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المذيع ده بكتل ليهو زول
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*انتهت المباراة بقوز المريخ


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك للمريخ بطولة الممتاز  عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## midris3

*دقيقة الكورة شغالة عندي لسا في الاذاعة امكن يدخل قون
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

انتهت المباراة بقوز المريخ






مبروووووووك الزعيم وشوف الرجفه وين في حرف الفاء بدلناه لقاف 

هههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

باسكال بطاقة صفراء



ده حقد حكام
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   للزعيم    بعد   ولاده   متعصرة    مبروك   ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*لا خلاص انتهت عندي كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاها 
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

مبروك والله 
والحمد لله على النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله رب العاااااااااااااااااالمين
                        	*

----------


## musta2011

*مبروك للمريخ انتهت 2-1
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
النهاية السعيدة 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرشيد بدوى   عبيد    زعلاااااااااااااااااااااان    شدييييييييييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*ضغطى ارتفع ادونى حبه سريع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الرشيد بدوى   عبيد    زعلاااااااااااااااااااااان    شدييييييييييييييييييييد



ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## musta2011

*الحمد الحمد لله   الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحالحمد الحمد لله مد لله الحمد الحمالحمد الحمد لله د لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك للمريخ بطولة الممتاز  عديل كده



بتكون حلوه لو قلب الجلافيط 6- صفر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*البدرى--وارغو--مصعب---بله---  --الله يحلنا منهم---
فريق  لا تنظيم--ولا باصات مظبوطه----ومعسكرات--  فارغة---
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*نقلنا لكم مباراة



هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 2011 في دورته الثانية

الشكر لكل من تابعونا ونقلو معنا والتحيه للجميع


تحياتي وتحياتي لجنة البث المباشر 


مبروووووووك للزعيم


*

----------


## تينا

*والله الف مبروك اخر المطاف نتيجه وبس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مليووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الكاس مقدما
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله على كل حال لكن لي قدام بالطريقه دي ح يخذلونا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف مبرووووووووووك النقاط الثلاثه
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  ياربى لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك  وعظيم سلطانك .

ألف  مبروك  وشكراً ليك ياسيدو
*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

البدرى--وارغو--مصعب---بله---  --الله يحلنا منهم---
فريق  لا تنظيم--ولا باصات مظبوطه----ومعسكرات--  فارغة---




مبرووووووووك الــ3 نقاط
*

----------


## غندور

*مبروك 3 نقاط
لن تكتمل الفرحة الا وسحل الرشاشات
*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

  ياربى لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك  وعظيم سلطانك .

ألف  مبروك  وشكراً ليك ياسيدو




اديك العافية وتحياتي وودي
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

نقلنا لكم مباراة



هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ


في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 2011 في دورته الثانية

الشكر لكل من تابعونا ونقلو معنا والتحيه للجميع


تحياتي وتحياتي لجنة البث المباشر 


مبروووووووك للزعيم





والله ماقصرتو شباب ربنا يديكم الصحه والعافيه 
بس المريخ اولا ومن ثم الجلافيط
اللون احمر للخلفيه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبروك يا شباب . . . لكن زنقة كلب في طاحونة  . . . الحمد لله
*

----------


## تينا

*مبرررررررررررررررررروك الثلاثه نقاط 
وباقي والناقط كلها
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله ماقصرتو شباب ربنا يديكم الصحه والعافيه 
بس المريخ اولا ومن ثم الجلافيط
اللون احمر للخلفيه




الف شكر وهذا تصميم للمباراة ولكن انشاء الله في مقبل المباريات يختلف 

وهذه تصاميم جاهزه من اعدادا اللجنة وسوف نقوم بتصميمات جديده بأذن الله


مبرووووووووووووووك للزعيم

*

----------


## تينا

*مبرررررررررررررررررروك الثلاثه نقاط <br>وباقي والناقط كلها
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*فاز  المريخ  على  هلال  الجبال  بثنائية  روعة
 حافظ  على  الصدارة  منذ  إنطلاقة  الدورى
 اكتسح  الجميع  برا  وبحرا  وجوا
 ألف  مبروووووووووك  للمريخاب  الرائعين  الحلوين
 الف  مبرووك لك  لعشاق  الاحمر الوهاج
 يا  جماعة  الفرق  كم  نقطة  مع  الوصيف  الهلال

ههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــ مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف 
مشكور سيدو وبقية الاخوة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف مبروك الثلاثة نقاط والحمدلله انتهت عقبات الاقاليم ...

مشكور سيدو على البوست المميز ...
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك للمريخ بطولة الممتاز  عديل كده



يااخوانا مابهزمنا الا الاستهوان واللعب بى تراخى وان نضمن نتيجة المبارة حتى اذا كانت مع خصم ضعيف 

لا نضمن بقية المباريات فكلها عندنا صعبة بصعوبة اليوم وكل الفرق تلعب ضدنا بقتالية غريبه لتنال شرف تعطيلنا لكن هيات بشرط ان لا نستهون 
لا زال هناك مباريات متبقة 
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*عقبال الاحتفال بقهر التيس 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحمد لله انتصر الزعيم فى اخر محطة فى محطات الولايات ,,

والحمد لله اول بوست اقوم بفتحه لمباراة فى المنبر كان الزعيم متميز فيه ,,

ومنتصر على الهلال الابن ,,

من هسى بوست الهلال الاب انا حاجزو ,,

مافى زول يفتحو غيرى ,,

وبرضو مضروب 2/1 ,,

اتذكرو كلامى دا ,,

بجى يوم وبذكركم بيهو ,,

الف مبروك النصر ,,

والعقبة للباقين الجايين فى السكة ,,

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواهاسواها
					

نتمنى أن تكون فأل نصرللزعيم ان شاءالله ياودالجاك



ساكواها لقيتنى كيف
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باسكال لن يلعب الكورة القادمة

*

----------

